# Andalusia Detours



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi

We went on the first Soul of Andalusia tour run by Andalusia Detours which is one and the same as Desert Detours run by Ray Monteith Smith and his wife Debbie. We had been to Morocco with them twice before so kind of knew what to expect.

Anyway, we had a great time and there is a SUMMARY OF THE TRIP here.

If you want to read more about the 10 or so individual places we visited then START HERE

Hope that helps anyone thinking of going to this region or booking a tour with them. Suffice to say, we would recommend the location and the tour.


----------

